# قطار ألماني بعجلات مطاطية وقوده الأوكسجين والهيدروجين



## ahmedeldeep (22 مايو 2006)

قطار ألماني بعجلات مطاطية وقوده الأوكسجين والهيدروجين 








القطار يسترشد طريقه بالربط بين علامات ضوئية على طريقه وكاميرات فيديو (الجزيرة نت) 




بدأت بمدينة باوتسان بولاية سكسونيا الألمانية تجربة تشغيل قطار جديد يعد أول قطار بالعالم يتحرك بواسطة عجلات مطاطية كعجلات السيارات ويسير في الشوارع والطرقات العادية دون حاجة لشبكة القضبان التقليدية.

ويتميز القطار– الذي أنتج بمعهد المواصلات وأنظمة المرور بمدينة دريسدن – بمرونة كبيرة في الحركة, ويجمع في تصميمه الخارجي مواصفات الترام والأتوبيس غير أنه يسير بدون كوابل هوائية علوية مثل الموجودة فوق عربات الترام.

وتصل سرعة القطار إلى 70 كلم في الساعة, ويتكون من قاطرتين متصلتين يبلغ وزنهما عشرين طنا وطولهما 56 مترا في حين تصل قدرتهما الاستيعابية إلي 300 راكبا.

صديق للبيئة
وتعتمد الفكرة الرئيسية لعمل القطار على تمتعه بأعلى معدلات الأمان والحفاظ على البيئة بحيث يتلاءم في حركته مع المدن الصغيرة التي تعتمد مواصلاتها الداخلية على السيارات والأتوبيسات وليس القطارات.

ويتم التحكم في مسيرة القطار من البداية إلى النهاية تحكما آليا كاملا من خلال نظامين فائقي التطور للتوجيه والمراقبة يعملان بصورة متوازية ومستقلة ويمكن لكل منهما في حالة تعطل الآخر أن يضبط ويوجه حركة القطار بمستويات أمان عالية. 

ويعمل النظام الأول على تحديد وضبط حركة القطار في مسارها المحدد 
بواسطة الربط والاتصال بين علامات ضوئية موجودة على امتداد طريق القطار وبين كاميرات فيديو خاصة مثبتة أسفل عربتي القطار.

ويتولى النظام الثاني الذي يحمل اسم "جي . بي . آس" مراقبة حركة القطار على مساره عبر الأقمار الاصطناعية والتدخل ومساعدة السائق عند أي طارئ لإعادة القطار إلى مساره الطبيعي إذا خرج عنه.

وقود الأوكسجين والهيدروجين
ويزود القطار في محطات توقفه بوقود خاص من خلايا للطاقة هو خليط من الأكسجين والهيدروجين الجزئي يستخدم جزء منه في تحريك القطار ويخزن الجزء الآخر في المحرك لاستخدامه آليا إذا احتاج القطار لطاقة أكبر عند ارتفاع سرعته أو زيادة عدد ركابه، ويتميز بعدم وجود أي مخلفات له عند الاحتراق سوى بخار الماء.

وفي تصريح للجزيرة نت قال كونستانتين يوناس المتحدث باسم معهد المواصلات وأبحاث المرور في دريسدن إن العلامات المرئية التي يسير القطار عليها قضبان ضوئية تتميز بانخفاض سعرها بمقدار النصف مقارنة بشبكة القضبان العادية التي يصل سعر كيلو متر واحد منها إلى مابين خمسة وتسعة ملايين يورو.

واعتبر أن القطار الجديد يلبي الحاجة الدولية المتزايدة لوسائل مواصلات جديدة تستخدم مصادر لطاقة بديلة للطاقة البترولية، وأوضح أن علماء المعهد بنوا دراستهم على انخفاض أسعار الوقود المستخدم فيه في المستقبل نتيجة ازدياد الطلب على هذا النوع من وسائل المواصلات الملائمة للبيئة. 

وأشار المتحدث باسم المعهد إلى وجود إمكانية ميسرة لزيادة عدد عربات القطار إلى ثلاث وتشغيله بوقود الديزل أو الكهرباء التي يمكن الحصول عليها من مصادر الطاقة المتجددة كالطاقة الشمسية أو الطاقة الهوائية. 


ـــــــــــــــ
الجزيرة نت


----------



## squ2006 (22 مايو 2006)

مشكور اخي على هالموضوع الشيق والمثير للاهتمام


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (22 مايو 2006)

*موضوع جميل*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي العزيز م.أحمد حقاً معلومات قيمة جداً, حقيقة فكرة إن التكنولوجياً ممكن أن تكون مبهرة وكذلك إقتصادية هي محط أنظار المهندسين الآن
والله الموفق ​


----------



## ahmedeldeep (22 مايو 2006)

م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> أخي العزيز م.أحمد حقاً معلومات قيمة جداً, حقيقة فكرة إن التكنولوجياً ممكن أن تكون مبهرة وكذلك إقتصادية هي محط أنظار المهندسين الآن
> 
> والله الموفق ​


فعلا كلامك صحيح اخ احمد وولكن التكنولوجيا فى البداية تكون صعبة جدا و مكلفة جدا فمثلا لو شركة مصرية قامت بعمل جهاز تليفون محمول فهل ستتوقع انه سيكون بنفس سعر و كفاءة الشركات الاخرى ؟؟


----------



## المهندس التقني (23 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## ahmedeldeep (23 مايو 2006)

المهندس التقني قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع


جزاك الله خيرا على ردك الطيب


----------



## justice (11 يونيو 2006)

1000 شكر على هذة المشاركة الرائعة ... عقبال ما نعمل فى مصر قطار بالمياه


----------



## م/ابوبكرمحمدالقدسي (29 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اشكرك اخي أحمد الديب على المجهود الذي تبذلة ومزيد اطال الله عمرسيادتكم 
سلام؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛
اخوك. م/ ابوبكرمحمدالقدسي


----------



## م/ابوبكرمحمدالقدسي (27 سبتمبر 2006)

_شهرمبارك وعلي عام اوانت بخير _


----------



## عبدالعزيز الظفيري (27 سبتمبر 2006)

موضوع جميل 

شكراً لك


----------



## محمد حسين احمد (9 أكتوبر 2006)

طفرة صحفية علمية جمليلة منك يا وردة يا احمد الديب


----------



## ابو تقي المقدسي (1 فبراير 2007)

شكرا على المادة الشيقه


----------



## amin22 (1 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (1 فبراير 2007)

مشكوووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## وينك تعال (1 فبراير 2007)

شكرا و جزاك الله خيرا على الموضوع الرائع

فعلا الالمان مبدعين

بارك الله فيك


----------



## enganas2007 (3 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخي العزيز م.أحمد حقاً معلومات قيمة جداً, حقيقة فكرة إن التكنولوجياً ممكن أن تكون مبهرة وكذلك إقتصادية هي محط أنظار المهندسين الآن

والله الموفق


----------



## enganas2007 (3 فبراير 2007)

موضوع جميل 

شكراً لك


----------

